# Linux >=2.6.20 extreamly slow

## Uzytkownik

After upgrading kernel(using the same options) computers slow down.

For example loading ibm-acpi takes a long time (usually nothing) and loading battery/starting hal, both actions require some time normally, takes ages. On smaller scale it affected all programs.

I've tried the same options and with -O2 instead of -Os both on gcc 4.1 and 4.2.

```
Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.19-suspend2-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-suspend2-r3 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1.50GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 06 Jun 2007 00:50:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.9999

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mfpmath=sse -pipe -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -ggdb"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mfpmath=sse -pipe -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch prelink sandbox sfperms splitdebug userfetch userpriv"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--add-needed"

LINGUAS="en_GB en_US pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/java-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/java-experimental /usr/portage/local/layman/gnome-experimental /usr/portage/local/layman/gentopia /usr/portage/local/layman/custom-kernels /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://router.piechotka.com.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl acpi alsa applet avahi avalon bash-completion beagle berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth boo browseplugin bzip2 cairo calendar caps cddb cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups curl curlwrappers d daap dbus devhelp disk-partition djvu dvd dvdr dvdread eclipse eds emacs emboss encode esd evo evolution exif expat fam ffmpeg firefox flac flash fuse galago gcj gconf gdbm gdl gedit gif gimp glut gmail gmp gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gsf gstreamer gtk gtkhtml hal iconv idle imap ipod iproute2 ipv6 isdnlog jabber java jpeg jpeg2k jython kerberos keyring libburn libg++ libgda libnotify libsexy logrotate lucene mad madwifi maildir mhash midi mikmod mmap mmx mono mozilla mp3 mpeg mudflap mule musicbrainz nautilus ncurses network networkmanager nfs nls nntp no-old-linux nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntpl ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp pam pango pbm pcmcia pcre pdf perl png pop postgres pppd python quicktime readline reflection reiserfs rhino ruby samba scanner sdl seamonkey session soap sourceview spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssh ssl subversion svg symlink syslog tcpd tetex theora threads tiff timidity totem trayicon truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vim vorbis vte wifi x86 xforms xhtml xml xml2 xorg xsl xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="atiixp" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" CAMERAS="panasonic" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB en_US pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

.config I've started with

What's wrong?

----------

## cyrillic

 *Uzytkownik wrote:*   

> For example loading ibm-acpi takes a long time (usually nothing) and loading battery/starting hal, both actions require some time normally, takes ages. 

 

Take a look in dmesg for any error messages and/or timeouts.  You may just need to get rid of one module, or configure it differently ...

----------

## Uzytkownik

Dmesg in first possible moment for 2.6.21 and 2.6.19.

----------

## simvin76

Check this one:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-587231-highlight-imap+slow.html

/simon

----------

